# when will i find out April SE code?



## wannabeSE (Sep 20, 2019)

I cancelled my oct exam because I feel I dont have enough time to study both lateral and vertical.

I will take it in April, just curious when will I find out the code for this exam.


----------



## User1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Not til like November historically I think


----------



## Stardust (Nov 2, 2019)

I wonder what exactly would tell the world that the exam spec. is official for April 2020.. it's still the old version currently hmm


----------



## WaleedSayed (Nov 2, 2019)

I contacted NCEES and told me to keep an eye on the website during November.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 2, 2019)

If the call is recent that tells me at least one code would change.. Surely they made that decision by now and would tell you there’s no changes otherwise.


----------



## Titleistguy (Nov 3, 2019)

I'll bet one dollar the only change will be to the next version of AASHTO.  Otherwise I bet we stay on IBC 2015.


----------



## dlegofan (Nov 5, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> I'll bet one dollar the only change will be to the next version of AASHTO.  Otherwise I bet we stay on IBC 2015.


Please say it ain't so! That's a huge change. It will conform better with the IBC, but it's a big change nonetheless.


----------



## Titleistguy (Nov 7, 2019)

Yea it definitely stinks as I was beginning to sort of learn my way around that beast... but I have it on good authority that's the plan.   

Wrt to the IBC....if history is any indication they typically change about every three years so they went to IBC 2015 in 2018, so doing the math we'll likely have IBC 2015 thru 2020 if I had to guess.


----------



## STR_BR (Nov 7, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> Yea it definitely stinks as I was beginning to sort of learn my way around that beast... but I have it on good authority that's the plan.
> 
> Wrt to the IBC....if history is any indication they typically change about every three years so they went to IBC 2015 in 2018, so doing the math we'll likely have IBC 2015 thru 2020 if I had to guess.


NCEES has confirmed that the codes are not to change for the upcoming April 2020 cycle.


----------



## Titleistguy (Nov 7, 2019)

NICE!!!!

I mean I expected ibc not to change but hearing that aashto wont change is outstanding news.


----------



## David Connor SE (Nov 7, 2019)

That's great to hear.  I got caught in a AASHTO code update between taking the lateral and vertical exam.  Was a little disheartening having to get a new version of AASHTO I would barely use.  Although, I've had my book updated for a year now in anticipation of them going to 8th edition AASHTO.  But I'm glad for those that have to take the exam.


----------



## WaleedSayed (Nov 7, 2019)

NCEES told me that no changes for the April 2020 standards


----------



## Stardust (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm taking Vertical for the first time in April 2020.. Great news, thanks!


----------



## dswan801 (Nov 26, 2019)

Does anyone know about the October 2020 exam codes? Do they typically change codes for the entire year or is there potential to change after the April exam?


----------



## David Connor SE (Nov 26, 2019)

dswan801 said:


> Does anyone know about the October 2020 exam codes? Do they typically change codes for the entire year or is there potential to change after the April exam?


I think historically they have made the code changes after the October exams, but I don't think it's a "policy", just the usual case.


----------



## AndieWoooooooo (Jan 8, 2020)

David Connor said:


> I think historically they have made the code changes after the October exams, but I don't think it's a "policy", just the usual case.


so you mean 2020 October could use different codes than the April 2020? when you say "after the October exams", does that mean it starts with the 2021 April? Thanks.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 9, 2020)

AndieWoooooooo said:


> so you mean 2020 October could use different codes than the April 2020? when you say "after the October exams", does that mean it starts with the 2021 April? Thanks.


Seems like lately they have been using the same codes throughout a calendar year. But there is no "policy" that I know of that says they will always follow that schedule. The code changes for the last few years have seemed to take place after the October exam.


----------



## Robert_Hunter (Jan 13, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can buy a copy of AISI S100-12? I don't even see it listen in the 2012 bundle for CFMF. 

https://shop.steel.org/products/2012-framing-standards-bundle


----------



## User1 (Jan 13, 2020)

https://cfsei.memberclicks.net/index.php?option=com_mc&amp;view=mc&amp;mcid=form_243912

see if that works @Robert_Hunter


----------

